# WTB Beagle



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Well once again in starting to look for my third beagle. Im looking for a Blue fawn,khacki or lilac colored female that is AKC registered in 13"-15" size out of hunting stock. Im looking for one in the dayton area. Ive found em out of state but with the gas prices driving to the back side of kentuckey, missouri and other states just aint worth it.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Have You tried www.beaglesforsaleonline.com? They have listings for Ohio almost everyday


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

yup tried all them sites. Thats where i located the one in missouri. I know that somewhere in ohio someone breeds for the color im looking for. Heck the mall has em once in a while but im not buy from that place plus they want 799.99 for em when they have em.


----------



## beagle52 (Apr 15, 2007)

I dont know anybody that breeds just for color ! I would say the best place to check would be Beagles for sale online go place a add for what you want in the wanted section And give the areas your willing to travel to pick up. I sold two greys to a guy in S. Car. He paid like $350.oo for the shipping. there are a few different places that ship. But none are cheap.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

If i cant find the blue fawn, id settle for a lemon and white. The blue fawn color is described as a genetic defect, sorta like albinos. i did run across a web cite called blue magic beagles and they deal/breed for this color. I know that a dogs hunting ability is in the genes and training and not the color but man i sure love the way they look.

Grey? You got a pic of one? That might be what im looking for but ive never heard em called greys. The color is a blueish/grey color. They are mostly a bi-color of blue/grey with a white underside, and if they have any brown on em its usually just a little on the face and ear area.


----------



## beagle52 (Apr 15, 2007)

I called they greys because if you say blue everybody think blue ticks . I had them on beagles for sale & when you say blue !! Trust Me ! Send me your E mail address I think I have a couple pictures of one of the litters with a couple blues in it..


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

HOT DIGGITY! Only been looking for three years now!


----------

